# Alutech AllMountain



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2011)

Gibts schon Geometriedaten, Fotos, Preise etc. vom AllMountain?

Mich interessiert insbesondere die Überstandshöhe.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494250&page=14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

